# Water bottle?



## milo610 (May 4, 2010)

Okay, this might seem like a silly question but I'm going to be adopting a hedgehog sometime next month and I was wondering if you all usually fill your hedgie's water bottle with cold or room temperature water?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't use a water bottle, but I use cold water.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I fill mine with cool, not cold water.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't use a bottle either, too many cons to deal with to use it.

I fill my dish with room temperature filtered water.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

My hedgies get room temperature water from the water cooler that I keep unplugged. 
It's unplugged because I hate cold water! 

For some reason (I must have read it somewhere) I think it's better for humans to drink room temperature water and I figured it is the same for hedgies.


----------



## milo610 (May 4, 2010)

I haven't actually bought a water bottle or water dish yet because I haven't decided which I would prefer. I guess more people prefer dishes? I just wouldn't want to have to worry about it tipping over.


----------



## milo610 (May 4, 2010)

lane_m said:


> My hedgies get room temperature water from the water cooler that I keep unplugged.
> It's unplugged because I hate cold water!
> 
> For some reason (I must have read it somewhere) I think it's better for humans to drink room temperature water and I figured it is the same for hedgies.


I've never heard that before! I looove cold water. :shock: 
I thought maybe hedgehogs wouldn't since they don't like to be cold in general.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use cool water and a water dish,I refuse to use water bottles.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

milo610 said:


> I haven't actually bought a water bottle or water dish yet because I haven't decided which I would prefer. I guess more people prefer dishes? I just wouldn't want to have to worry about it tipping over.


Better to worry about it tipping over than to worry if hedgehog is able to drink enough out of the water bottle, if hedgehog might get his tongue stuck or chip a tooth. Getting a heavy flat dish also helps it not get tipped over. Oh and using liners instead of shavings helps it not get filled up with bedding.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use the same as Larry, a dish with cool but not cold water. I always wash the dish out before filling each night though so the dish itself is cold... as long as the water isn't ice cold or really warm it doesn't matter, your hedgie may get a few sips right after you fill it but then it just becomes room temperature after a few hours anyways.


----------



## milo610 (May 4, 2010)

I've also been wondering if fleece liners tend to smell more than if you were to use something like Carefresh? I know there is the factor of cleaning the cage every day to eliminate smells but I just mean in general.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pineapple refuses to drink out of a bowl though. She just steps in it and seems to think of it as an annoying puddle in her room.
Would there be a recommended type of water bottle that is safer for hedgies like her? 
Currently I'm just using a SuperPet glass bottle but I do think it takes her a while to get all the water she needs. Sometimes she'll just sit and drink for almost an hour and she'll get frustrated and bite the spout and tug on it to make it crash against her cage.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You might want to try something like this.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754614

if you can attach it to the cage. It might be safer than an actual water bottle as it just has a small narrow bowl for the water to go into. Wait for other opinions though.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I really need to get Basil a water dish, I watched him drink from his bottle and he bites at it.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I went and got Basil a water dish, I sat down and watched him drink from his bottle and him biting at it scared me. I'd rather not have him injured.


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Another good option for a water bottle/dish: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753957

This is what I use for Ivan. When I brought him home I was using a ceramic crock but he liked to play the "let's knock the dish over" game. This was the perfect solution. It holds a day's water and it's too heavy to tip over. The sides of the base have a slight slant to it also, so it keeps him from wandering through his water dish with his poopy paws.


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> You might want to try something like this.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754614
> 
> if you can attach it to the cage. It might be safer than an actual water bottle as it just has a small narrow bowl for the water to go into. Wait for other opinions though.


This seems like something I'd like to use, would you recommend something like this?


----------

